# Woodfast 910



## vick (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I do not get many tool gloats so I figured I would try to make this one count.







A big thanks to Dubdrvrkev who told me about this lathe then took about 4 hours out of his day today to help me pick it up. The bowl on it is 8 inches in diameter.  Looks like I will be at the store looking for big hunks of wood on my lunch.

.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Show Off I,m green with envy[][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice, Mike. I'm jealous, but then I don't really have the room for one that big just now. Hopefully I'll get lucky and find a deal when I'm ready.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 21, 2006)

Holy cow!  I don't know Billy; I think I'd be willing to make room in my shop if one of those puppies was available at a good price!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Aug 21, 2006)

Mike, did you neglect the in-laws to get this cleaned up and get a bowl turned? Of course it looks like you posted this in the middle of the night. Now you can't neglect too much, I am already in the doghouse with your wife.[]  
If I didn't have the DVR this would have ended up in my shop  [}] 
That 8" bowl looks pretty tiny on that big ol' thing.


----------



## Dario (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice lathe!!!  Gloat worthy indeed!!!

I am green with envy too [][]


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 21, 2006)

Good One [:0]  Congrats and enjoy. []


----------



## vick (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Mike, did you neglect the in-laws to get this cleaned up and get a bowl turned? Of course it looks like you posted this in the middle of the night. Now you can't neglect too much, I am already in the doghouse with your wife.[]
> If I didn't have the DVR this would have ended up in my shop  [}]
> That 8" bowl looks pretty tiny on that big ol' thing.


No the wife has told me that once the kids are in bed to go play for the next week or so.  It cleaned up pretty easy so I had plenty of time to work on the bowl.  The guy said he used topcoat pretty regularly and I may have to pick some up cause for the most part I just had to wipe everything off.  You are not in the wifes dog house, to her way of thinking you saved us about a grand since I would have been getting a bigger lathe one way or another.


----------



## chigdon (Aug 21, 2006)

Very VERY jealous!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 23, 2006)

GREEN EYED MONSTER THAT I AM...Super lathe Mike.  Wish I had the space, money and time...
Other than those three factors, I'd have one too!  Nice tool, I'd gloat too! 
THINK OF THE SIZE PEN YOU CAN TURN ON THAT!


----------



## Fangar (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome lathe vick!

Tow words come to mind...

Dust Collector!

[]

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Daniel (Aug 28, 2006)

Why you shameless bragert! I do have room for a lathe this size, In fact I have a lathe this size less some of the turning capacity. not nearly that nice though. I'm really happy for you but if you ever feel real guilty about bragging on it, you feel free to store it in my shop for a while, say the next 40 or 50 years. congrats.


----------



## jb_pratt (Aug 28, 2006)

and who says bigger isnt better, nice lathe!


----------

